# New lathe



## turner421 (Feb 2, 2019)

I bought a new grizzly 0750g on Friday but found out that it doesn’t come with leveling feet! I will definitely need them, but never thought that they would be so high priced? Does anyone here know of a good place to order them from?


----------



## mikey (Feb 2, 2019)

You might look at Royal Machine Mounts. This BIN listing is for the #1 model that holds from 100 -1100#.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROYAL-MACH...h=item442128b660:g:ndoAAOSwL9paU-Iq:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 2, 2019)

Some years ago I was looking for leveling feet for my Millrite mill, and found the best prices and selection at Grainger.  There was a very large assortment of different ones, some highly overpriced, others were at extremely good prices.  Good photographs and descriptions, and free shipping to the local Grainger store.  They are easily searched online.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 2, 2019)

The alternative is anchor bolts and shims; do us old timers have to tell you everything?


----------



## jamiesaun (Feb 2, 2019)

Neither one of my lathes are actually level, but they are the same front to back. 

Come to think about it, I seriously doubt my mill is level either.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 2, 2019)

benmychree said:


> The alternative is anchor bolts and shims; do us old timers have to tell you everything?


Yes. How else is there for one to properly learn if not from the knowledge of others being passed on instead of lost to time?
Speaking from experience I wish that I had listened more to the Old Goats...


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't believe it's actually important that a lathe be level, as long as it's not twisted or bent. as long as the bed is straight and flat. the rest doesn't matter. 

Think of a lathe, or milling machine mounted in the workshop of a ship. It's bolted down to a very rigid subframe, that is welded to the ships structure and adjusted with wedges and jacking screws, so that the bed is true.

 So what happens when the ship puts to sea and starts pitching and rolling, it isn't flat anymore but it's still true thanks to the rigid subframe. 

Throughout my life as a Marine Engineer from 1968 to 1995 I was able to do quite a lot of precision machining on many such lathes, and milling machines.


----------



## just old al (Feb 3, 2019)

+1 what Bob said. Using level as a reference is the simplest thing to do because it's "OK, everything agrees". However, that datum point can be 45degrees from the local level - as long as it's all coplanar.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 3, 2019)

Great place to source them is making them. Take some large bolts make acouple hockey pucks out of aluminum. Put recess in puck for head of bolt. Can buy rubber stripping and glue to bottom of puck if you want vibration control. Or glue hockey puck to aluminum puck and get some lift while making feet.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 3, 2019)

I think I paid about $10 each from McMaster Carr, then add a couple of washers and nuts.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 3, 2019)

Made ones for my G0709 from 1/2-13 bolts and scrap 1/2" aluminum plate.  Haven't had an issue with the lathe walking around

Bruce


----------



## turner421 (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks guys! Yeah I am very new to all of this. I thought about just using a bolt and shim, but I was worried about it vibrating? So I messed up and just placed another order for them with grizzly.


----------

